# Arglistige Täuschung bei Ebay?



## LineofFire (12 Januar 2005)

Ein Bekannter vor mir hat folgende Ware ersteigert:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6136988330&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

Gehört zum Tabletopspiel "Warhammer"...im normalfall wenn amn eine solche Box kauft, sind darin Figuren zum zusammenbau und bemalen drin. Der Verkäufer allerdings hat nur die leere Box ohne Inhalt geschickt.
Meine Frage: Handelt es sich hier nicht etwa um arglistige Täuschung oder dergleichen?

Edit: Wenn man sich die Bewertungen des Verkäufers ansieht, sieht man, dass er so etwas schon öfters gemacht hat


----------



## BenTigger (12 Januar 2005)

Er schrieb doch, das er die Box anbietet. Von Inhalt steht da nichts. Sehe eher das es leichtgläubig war, mehr dahinter zu vermuten, ohne nachzufragen. Wer bei so mageren Beschreibungen bietet, ohne nachzufragen, muss damit rechnen sich was falsches zu ersteigern...

Ein gern versuchter Trick...


----------



## LineofFire (12 Januar 2005)

Verzeihung, hatte falschen Link eingefügt...jetzt stimmt er *indieEckegehundschäm* Das hat man davon, wenn man 10 Dinge auf einmal tut ^^


----------



## BenTigger (12 Januar 2005)

Schon bemerkt und Antwort geändert


----------



## LineofFire (12 Januar 2005)

hmm...aber....irgendein aber muss es doch geben  Die Art des Angebotes lässt doch vermuten, dass hie reine Box mit Inhalt versteigert wird?

Kann man die Überweisung nicht rückgängig machen? Bei Einzugsermächtigungen gehts ja schliesslich auch?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Januar 2005)

Ich würde das genau so verstehen, wie´s da steht. Wenn er die Box ohne Inhalt hätte versteigern wollen, dann hätte er das im Angebot genauer ausführen können. Mal höflich nachfragen, ob er den Rest nicht doch noch schicken möchte und dann mit der Sache lieber zum Fachmann.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Januar 2005)

Tja, leichtgläubig...

Das Angebot war eben nur die Box. Von Inhalt stand da nischt und  wurde auch in keinster weise beschrieben. Da würde ich schon misstrauisch werden.  Es gab da mal auch ein Angebot über eine Anabolikabox für Muskelaufbau mit überraschung drin für ein paar 100 Euro. Der ersteigerer freute sich und erstand die leere Box mit Überraschung.  Dabei handelte es sich im übrigen um Traubenzucker  Überraschung gelungen und das teuerste Traubenzucker  :lol: 

Was deine Rückbuchung angeht. Du hast die veranlasst und kannst die nicht zurückbuchen lassen. Das geht nur, wenn der Empfängername und der Kontoinhaber nicht übereinstimmen, bzw, das Konto nicht existiert.

Für sowas wäre dann ein Treuhandkonto zu empfehlen  aber auch da sind schon betrügereien mit gemacht worden, wie grade extra am Dienstag berichtete...


----------



## LineofFire (12 Januar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, leichtgläubig...
> 
> Das Angebot war eben nur die Box. Von Inhalt stand da nischt und  wurde auch in keinster weise beschrieben. Da würde ich schon misstrauisch werden.  Es gab da mal auch ein Angebot über eine Anabolikabox für Muskelaufbau mit überraschung drin für ein paar 100 Euro. Der ersteigerer freute sich und erstand die leere Box mit Überraschung.  Dabei handelte es sich im übrigen um Traubenzucker  Überraschung gelungen und das teuerste Traubenzucker  :lol:
> 
> ...





Und das mit der Anabolikabox ging durch? Ich persönlich wäre bei so einem Angebot auch misstrauisch gewesen...liegt hier kein Irrtum vor?


----------



## BenTigger (12 Januar 2005)

Naja der Käufer wird das sicher nicht gerichtlich zurückgefordert haben, das es sich um verbotene Substanzen handelte, die er zu erwerben beabsichtigte.

Ob und wie weit das ganze der Wahrheit entspricht, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da ich weder käufer noch verkäufer war. Es war ein User wie du, der das hier mal anfragte.


----------



## Dino (12 Januar 2005)

Lassen wir uns mal den gesamten Waren-Informationstext auf der Zunge zergehen:





> Sie bieten hier auf eine Soldaten des Imperiums Box.


Das Ganze dann zu einem Startpreis von 15,99 Euronen, der auch gleichzeitig der Endpreis ist.

Zunächst mal sei mir als jemand, der sich mit dieser Art Ware überhaupt nicht auskennt, die Frage gestattet: Ist die Box als Solches diesen Preis (z.B. unter Liebhabern) wert? Soll ja bei bestimmten Artikeln durchaus vorkommen, dass Freaks allein für eine Verpackung schon Unsummen zu zahlen bereit sind.

Wenn ich mir den Text ansehe, frage ich mich, wer da tatsächlich drauf bietet ohne vorher nachgefragt zu haben. Weniger Info ist kaum möglich. Zugegeben, auch ich bin der Meinung, dass man das durchaus missdeuten kann, wenn man völlig argloser Natur ist. Aber so ganz unerfahren dürfte der Käufer mit fast 200 Bewertungen auch nicht sein. Wenn er bis jetzt nicht gelernt hat, dass man Angebote speziell dann, wenn sie schlecht beschrieben sind, entweder auslässt oder aber hinterfragt, dann muss sein Glaube an eine rosarote Welt wohl unerschütterlich sein.
Davon ausgehend, dass der Preis von 15,99 für die pure Box locker und leicht überhöht ist (siehe Eingangsfrage), sehe ich dieses Angebot in dieser Form tatsächlich als miese Tour. Ob man da jedoch rechtlich etwas machen kann, wage ich mal dezent zu bezweifeln.

Eine einigermaßen verbindliche Antwort wird sicher nur ein Rechtsanwalt parat haben. Hier im Forum können wir höchstens einen persönlichen Eindruck wiedergeben, einen verbindlichen Rat müssen wir aber mit Sicherheit schuldig bleiben....


----------



## LineofFire (12 Januar 2005)

http://de.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.de?do=Individual&code=99120202001&orignav=13

Das Originalangebot von Games Workshop...GW hat das (c) auf alles, was mit Warhammer zu tun hat. Wie du siehst: Neupreis knapp 30 Euronen. Bestandteil der Bot sind Gussrahmen mit Figurenteilen, die man ausknipsen, entgraten, zurechtfeilen und zusammenkleben muss. Am Ende dann werden diese Figuren auch bemalt.

Die Box selbst ist sicherlich nicht besonders Wertvoll, da sie unlimitiert im Handel zu erwerben ist  Ist halt eine einfache Verpackung aus Pappe, relativ Wertlos


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

Die Auktion steht in der Rubrik "Figuren und Tabeltops" und nicht bei "Verpackungen". 

Zu den Leerkartonverkäufern gibts einiges im Ebayforum Sicherheit
http://forums.ebay.de/forum.jsp?forum=40


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auktion steht in der Rubrik "Figuren und Tabeltops" und nicht bei "Verpackungen".
> 
> Zu den Leerkartonverkäufern gibts einiges im Ebayforum Sicherheit
> http://forums.ebay.de/forum.jsp?forum=40



Das ist doch schon ein nützlicher Hinweis. Wenn ich Schachteln ohne Inhalt verkaufe, dann kann ich das entsprechend in der Produktbeschreibung angeben. Es sei denn, ich lege es auf solche Missverständnisse an. Aber es scheint ja Leute zu geben, die es als Selbstverständlichkeit ansehen, beim Autokauf zu fragen, ob da Motor, Räder und Lenkrad im Kaufpreis inbegriffen sind. Nach wie vor: Wo ein Karton, da auch ein Inhalt. Von daher würde es Sinn machen, den Verkäufer um Auskunft zu bitten, ob er nicht doch etwas vergessen zu haben glaubt und es zur vollständigen Erfüllung nachreichen möchte. Funktioniert das nicht im Guten, bleibt der Gang zum Anwalt.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Der Verkäufer bewegt sich auf sehr dünnem Eis. Es gibt wohl inzwischen einige Urteile hierzu, die den Verkäufer verdonnert haben, auch den Inhalt des Kartons zu liefern, wenn das Angebot entsprechend mißverständlich formuliert war. Kartons haben z.B. selten 400 MHz und Stromverbrauch. Der gekaufte Artikel ist unter der Rubrik "Figuren & Tabletops" eingestellt, daher kann der Verkäufer eine Figur erwarten. Die gesamte Aufmachung der Auktion verspricht selbstverständlich eine Box mit Inhalt zu erhalten. Hierfür spricht auch der Preis der relativ nahe am Neupreis des Kartons mit Figur liegt.

Einen ähnlich gelagerten Fall gibt es hier. Katzenhai hat statt eines Originalspiegels eine Billigkopie erhalten: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3046&start=0

Deine Recherche sollte auch www.wortfilter.de einschließen. Da dürfte es auch einige Informationen zu dem Thema geben.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Dino (13 Januar 2005)

Die Rubrik "Figuren & Tabletops"...das ist ein guter Einwand, den ich gelten lassen und als schlagkräftiges Argument gegen den Verkäufer akzeptieren würde. Die Rubrik ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Da würde ich dann doch schon mal davon absehen, die Zahlung als Lehrgeld zu buchen.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (15 Januar 2005)

da haben wohl beide Vertragspartner eine Teilschuld.

Der Verkäufer, so unterstelle ich, hat es absichtlich bei dieser Minimalbeschreibung belassen um keine Klarheit zu schaffen. Wohl in der Hoffnung, schon einen Dummen zu finden.

Der Käufer hat den Fehler gemacht, angesichts dieser Minimalbeschreibung nicht weiter nachzufragen. Und gerade eine solche Minimalbeschreibung sollte stutzig machen, zumal wenn da nur was vor einer "Box" steht.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> da haben wohl beide Vertragspartner eine Teilschuld.



Nein! Der Verkäufer hat hier nicht die angebotene Ware geliefert. Der Begriff "Box" kann sehr viele Bedeutungen haben. Bei PC-Komponenten würde man im gegensatz zur "Bulk"-Version zusätzliches Zubehör erwarten. Wenn ich Lautsprecherboxen kaufe, dann sind das auch nicht nur leere Holzkisten. 

Wenn jemand einen leeren Karton versteigert, dann gehört in die Produktbeschreibung "Leerkarton" oder "leerer Karton". Wenn ich ein technisches Gerät kaufe, erwarte ich selbstverständlich, daß dieses Gerät funktioniert, ohne daß der Verkäufer dieses ausdrücklich formuliert.

Neben den leeren Kartons sind auch Betrügereien mit Anleitungen sehr beliebt. Es wird reich bebildert vorgetäuscht, daß man das eigentliche Produkt erwirbt und irgendwo im reichlichen, schwerlesbaren Begleittext steht dann, daß man auf eine Anleitung bietet.

Nebelwolf


----------



## User Nr 2528 (16 Januar 2005)

naja, ich halte den Vergleich mit Lautsprecheboxen für mehr als zweifelhaft.

Im Übrigen - was hat er denn angeboten? Eine Box.

Ich zitiere mal aus der ebay-Beschreibung:

"Sie bieten hier auf eine Soldaten des Imperiums Box."

Angesichts einer derart dürftigen Beschreibung, bei der man durchaus das Wort "Box" durch Verpackung ersetzen könnte, halte ich es geradezu für fahrlässig, keine weiteren Fragen an den Verkäufer zu richten. Diese Beschreibung stinkt ja zum Himmel.

Ebensogut könnte man eine Magellan GPS Box anbieten und die Verpackung als Bild einstellen. Da würden dann wohl allerhand Fragen nach dem Inhalt auftauchen.

Im Übrigen habe ich ja geschrieben, daß ich dem Verkäufer unterstelle, daß er hier absichtlich keine Klarheit schaffen wollte. Aber wer bei "Box" nicht nach dem Inhalt fragt, hat schon eine gewisse Mitschuld, wenn er nur eine Verpackung geliefert bekommt.

Klar, man sollte von ehrlichen Verkäufern erwarten, daß sie ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, daß nur die Verpackung gemeint ist. Aber umgekehrt nimmt man auch gerne günstige Angebote wahr, wo ein Computer mit Software vollgestopft ist, die der Käufer doch dann "bitte löschen" soll.

Da beklagt sich ja dann auch niemand über dieses zweifelhafte Angebot.


----------



## Counselor (16 Januar 2005)

Für solche Unstimmigkeiten gibt es bei EBay ein Formular:
http://pages.ebay.de/help/tp/isgw-item-not-received-snad-process.html


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Für solche Unstimmigkeiten gibt es bei EBay ein Formular


Was soll das bringen? Bei eBay befördert das irgendein Bot in den Orkus, und das wars. Käuferschutz bringt auch nichts, weil < 25€.


----------



## Bremsklotz (17 Januar 2005)

> Mal höflich nachfragen, ob er den Rest nicht doch noch schicken möchte und dann mit der Sache lieber zum Fachmann.


Die Nachfrage wird er sich sparen können, denn anhand der Bewertungen hat er vermutlich die Einzelteile separat versteigert ohne Box und anschließend  die leeren Boxen. Bei einem so hohen Startpreis wäre ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass das Ganze mit Inhalt ist, aber auf grund der dürftigen und auch inhaltlich in schlechtem Deutsch verfassten Beschreibung hätte ich erst mal nachgefragt. 
In so fern sehe ich da schon eine ziemlich miese Tour, die darauf angelegt war, zu täuschen.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (17 Januar 2005)

wäre die Sache klar, könnte es dem Käufer  ja egal sein, wie der Verkäufer die fehlende Ware liefert. Wenn er sie nicht mehr hat, weil anderweitig versteigert, müßte er halt für Ersatz sorgen. Sein Pech.

Aber in diesem Fall würde wohl jeder Richter den Käufer fragen, warum er angesichts derart dürftiger Beschreibung nicht nochmal nachgefragt hat.


----------



## Counselor (17 Januar 2005)

Der Orakler schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich liebe Leute, die haltlos über den Ausgang von Verfahren oraklen, von denen sie keinen blassen Dunst haben.

@User Nr 2528:

Schon mal was von einem Offenen Dissens gehört? Könnte es nicht sein, daß bis zur vollständigen Einigung über den so gut wie nicht beschriebenen Kaufgegenstand gar kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist?


----------



## User Nr 2528 (17 Januar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Orakler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Wir sind doch alle so mündig oder wollen zumindest für mündig gehalten werden. Wenn ich mich zum Kauf einer Sache entscheide, ohne mich ausreichend informiert zu haben, ist das mein Problem. ....


Genau das liegt das Problem beim Dissens. Eine Seite - hier der Käufer - geht davon aus, dass sie ausreichend Informationen hat und sich mit der anderen auf dieser Basis geeinigt hat.  Erst im weiteren Verlauf stellt sich heraus, dass der Sachverhalt ganz anders liegt. Deine "Selber-schuld-Parole" geht daneben.
_ Übrigens solche Sprüche sind es die ich mit "hochnäsig" bezeichne._


----------



## Counselor (17 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> was hat das mit offenem Dissenz zu tun, wenn ein Käufer sich bei SEINER Kaufentscheidung mit dürftigen Erklärungen des Verkäufers zufrieden gibt?


Das ist einfach erklärt. Wenn der Verkäufer ein doppeldeutiges Angebot macht, und der Käufer es mißversteht und bietet, dann liegt ein Scheinkonsens vor. Die höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung verneint in solchen Fällen einen Vertragsschluß (BGH LM Nr. 2 zu 'ca Größe').


----------



## Teleton (17 Januar 2005)

Das ist m.E. kein Dissens, da die Parteien sich einig waren 

Dem Verkäufer war nämlich bewusst wie der Bieter sein Angebot verstehen musste, daran muss er sich festhalten lassen.

Der Preis war offensichtlich für einen Leerkarton zu hoch. 
Das Angebot  war bei "Figuren und Tabletops" eingestellt . Für leere Kartons hat Ebay irgendwo ne Rubrik Kartonagen und Verpackungen (z.B. so stellt man sammelwürdige Kartons ein, wenn schon nicht bei Verpackungen dann bei* Zubehör*: 
karton )
Wenn ich eine XY-Box verkaufe ist vom allgemeinen Sprachverständniss auch der Inhalt erfasst. Die leere Box heißt "Box für XY" . 
Muss ich echt wenn ich mir jetzt die Star Wars-DVD-Box kaufe jedesmal fragen 
ob auch DVDs,
nein die dazugehörigen DVDs,
nein die dazugehörigen vollständigen DVDs 
nein die dazugehörigen vollständigen funktionsfähigen DVDs,
nein die dazugehörigen vollständigen funktionsfähigen nicht raubkopierten DVDs,
nein die dazugehörigen vollständigen funktionsfähigen nicht raubkopierten nicht geklauten DVDs 
usw

im Preis enthalten sind ?

Darf mir der Kiosk um die Ecke auf die Bestellung "Eine Packung Camel" ne leere Packung zum Normalpreis liefern?

Auch wenns immer wieder vergessen wird. Ausgangspunkt bei der Auslegung von Willenserklärungen ist der* redliche *Erklärungsempfänger, wie musste dieser die Erklärung seines Gegenüber verstehen.
Nicht, wer hat die trickreichsten Fallen im Text versteckt. 
Dies entspricht -ausser im Dialergewerbe- auch der Rechtswirklichkeit. Da muss ich nicht jede Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingung durchlesen (macht ja auch Keiner) vor überraschenden allzu unvorteilhaften Klauseln bin ich durchs Gesetz geschützt. 



Wer hierauf antwortet schuldet mir 29,95, seinen Erstgeborenen sowie seine Seele


----------



## Dino (17 Januar 2005)

Gut, dann antworte ich mal lieber nicht auf Teletons Posting. Dieses Forum hat mich schließlich gelehrt, alles zu lesen...  

Deshalb auch nur mal ganz allgemein: Eine Packung Camel ist etwas anderes als eine Camel-Packung, ebenso wie mir eine Flasche Bier lieber ist als eine Bierflasche. Allerdings machen die meisten im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch da keinen Unterschied.

Aber nichts desto mehr und umso trotz: Je öfter ich mir das Angebot anschaue, desto weniger gehe ich von einem naiven Verkäufer bei seiner Verkaufspremiere, sondern vielmehr von gezieltem Handeln aus. Eine rechtliche Bewertung steht mir nicht zu und werde ich mir verkneifen. Aber allemal ist das mindestens eine miese Tour, für die dem Verkäufer eigentlich einmal mit Nachdruck die Regeln des Miteinanderumgehens beigebracht werden sollten.

Übrigens: Die 29,95 würde Teleton dringend brauchen, wenn er meinen Erstgeborgenen zu versorgen hätte.


----------



## Counselor (18 Januar 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Je öfter ich mir das Angebot anschaue, desto weniger gehe ich von einem naiven Verkäufer bei seiner Verkaufspremiere aus, sondern vielmehr von gezieltem Handeln aus.


Habe grad mal jemand Drittes über das Angebot drüber schauen lassen. Der hatte auch den Eindruck, daß mindestens eine Figur versteigert werden sollte.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2005)

Liebe Leute, schaut mal beim Anbieter in den Bewertungen nach: http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=d-helsnicht

Und dann ab zum Anwalt - ich habe keine Bedenken, dass hier nicht von einem versehentlichen Dissens ausgegangen wird, sondern (auch wegen des recht hohen Einstiegspreises) von einer versuchten Geldschinderei.

BTW:
In diesem OnlineShop kostet die fabrikneue Box "Soldaten des Imperiums"mit Inhalt *29,00 €*, und in diesem Shop die Hellebardenträger (fabrikneue Box mit Inhalt) sogar *38,45 €* ...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Orakler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe genau dieses Verfahren schon zweimal mit eBay durchgespielt - Du auch?

"Der Orakler"


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe genau dieses Verfahren schon zweimal mit eBay durchgespielt - Du auch?"Der Orakler"


Du sollst nicht mit ebay spielen, sondern mit dem Verkäufer reden. 0


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Mit ebay reden hätte ja auch nicht allzuviel Sinn *g*

Außer man steht auf Textbausteine


----------

